
Is DHS Ready to Take the Lead on Cybersecurity? - grecs
http://www.novainfosec.com/2012/10/18/is-dhs-ready-to-take-the-lead-on-cybersecurity/
======
ianstallings
Good question. Let me ask you this - Is the Social Security Administration
ready to handle our retirement? Is the Department of Health and Human Services
ready to take the lead on health care? Is the Treasury ready to take the lead
on reducing our deficit?

Let's be realistic. Government is good at a few things - blowing things up,
printing money, and remaining in charge. But they are terrible at everything
else. So no, I don't think they are ready. The most ready force for cyber-
security in the US is the Department of Defense, the one branch of government
that can actually get a task accomplished. Slowly and with the soft touch of
King Kong yes; but they can at least get things accomplished. Know how? A
clear chain of command and the ability to deal with employees through a
meritocracy. No other government institution can do these things. They can't
even fire bad workers!

